# What's a good heater to buy?



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm slowly buying bits and pieces for my 10 gallon tank. I've already made my decision what filter to buy : 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12713971&lmdn=Brand

My next question is which heater is good to buy for a 10 gallon tank? With so many brands out there, I don't know what's good, what's not. I basically want something that I can set it at a certain temp without having it overheat the tank. Thoughts?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for a 10.......50-100 watts...i recently bought several new heaters that are new on the market...one model is just like the ebo jager or now eheim jager...the other model uses a different temp display....i like both and they seem to work quite well and are reasonably priced...
the brand is " Aquatop "....HT snd GH series.....they seem to be less expensive on amazon than on ebay...
they also have some higher end heaters that have dual display..one is digital display...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I use tetra 50 watt heaters. They're cheap and have worked well for me. They're auto set and stay at 78 F. Make sure the fish you keep are good in 78 degree water.


----------

